# java pop-up über frames



## pacman (10. Feb 2004)

hallo!
habe das board hier schon mächtig durchsucht jedoch noch keine lösung für mein problem gefunden.. falls ich off-topic bin dann bitte ich vielmals um verzeihung.

also, habe mit fireworks ein java pop-up menu erstellt unter diesem sich ein frame befinden soll. nur leider geht das pop up nicht über das aktive frame. weis jetzt gerade nicht wie ich das genau erklären soll, siehe z.b. bei www.janele.de - dort springt das pop-up über das frame - so möchte ich das auch gerne.. bekomms jedoch nicht hin... 
wollte euch um rat fragen auf was ich da machen muss um das pop-up über das aktive frame zu bekommen.

vielen dank schon mal und schönen tag derweilen...
pacman


----------



## el_barto (11. Feb 2004)

rechte maustaste -> quelltext anzeigen -> nachmachen

oder ganz einfach:

<html>
...
<script>
function windowOpen() {
    Popup = window.open("popup.html", "_blank", ...);
    Popup.focus();
}
</script>
<body onload="windowOpen();">
...
</body>
</html>


----------



## pacman (11. Feb 2004)

vielen vielen dank!
danke!

weltklasse ist das!!!


----------



## el_barto (12. Feb 2004)

nu is ja wieder jut.


----------

